# LHS



## brucejscott (Jul 2, 2011)

I am in my glory! I just got back from my local railroad supply store, checking out their new location. The new store was large enough that they decided to put in a model department. Kits, paints and supplies! Heaven! No more having to go on the internet for basic materials. They even had Tamiya white putty and masking tape. It feels good to have a local hobby shop again.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 2, 2011)

Yeah it's always nice to have one near by but as I've found out they can't compete with some online prices so occasionally I'll spend the extra money at the hobby shop, trying to do whatever I can to keep business going!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 2, 2011)

A lucky man.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 2, 2011)

And how!


----------



## BombTaxi (Aug 25, 2011)

There aren't many stores left in the UK, with the Modelzone and Hobbycraft chains having most locations. Hobbycraft is a general craft retailer, so don't have many kits, usually Airfix starter sets, Revell cars and boats, and some Tamiya stuff. Modelzone is better, being a proper models retailer. I am lucky in that the Sheffield Meadowhall centre, 20mins down the road, has a Modelzone, and Games Workshop retailstore for when I'm in a fantasy or sci-fi mood. Otherwise I have to depend on t'internet, eBay and the vagaries of Royal Mail to get anything


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 25, 2011)

Where there's a will there's a way...somehow!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 25, 2011)

Guess I'm lucky (ish) in having a 'traditional' LHS only half a mile away, even if it is a bit limited. Iris, the owner, will try to get things, if her suppliers can 'supply', and prices can sometimes be better than on-line outlets. Example - just got a kit ordered via my LHS, took three days (including the shop being closed Wednesday) and cost less than the discounted price from some net sources, taking into account no shipping.
Model Zone - I'll look at their special offers, limited though they are, and can sometimes get some real bargains (eg. 1/32nd sc ale Hunter at £10, instead of £25, a couple of years back), but that's all I'll do. Not a regular source of kits, and not run by those 'in the know' - rather go to on-line suppliers if my LHS can't get what i want.
Bottom line - try your LHS first! Use 'em or lose 'em !!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 26, 2011)

Airframes said:


> Bottom line - try your LHS first! Use 'em or lose 'em !!



Damn good point Terry!


----------

